# Anybody live in Northern New Jersey?



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone lives in NNJ? It would be awesome to meet/hang out somebody from here. :yes


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Hello. :yes Message me on AIM if you wish.


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't have AIM, I think I have Yahoo! Messenger. Or maybe I could download AIM......


Anybody else live in New Jersey?


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm on yahoo too as robakaradfaraf. :b


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

I USED to live in NJ. :cry I miss it so much!! I visit all the time though, so maybe next time I'm up there?!


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, I live by the ocean. I will rent my room out to if you want. If that's too much, I will rent out the closet.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Anybody live in Northern New Jersey?*

I live in north/central NJ.


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: re: Anybody live in Northern New Jersey?*



Tungsten said:


> I live in north/central NJ, but I might be moving soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have no idea where I'm living now...TRUST me, you'd say the same thing! lol


----------



## enritt (Nov 12, 2008)

im new here from NNJ

get me on AIM: henryttz for any events


----------



## Catalyzed (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm in central jersey.


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

bumpity bump.
I'm in Morris county


----------



## damfino (May 5, 2009)

I'm in Morris County as well.

AIM: saklar


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

i used to! (went to montclair state)


----------



## alinicole94 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm in the tri-state area if people ever want to meet up.


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

Central Jersey.

Meeting up is probably a bad idea unless mutual interests have been established. Just sayin'.


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm in North Jersey.


----------



## Janos (Jun 20, 2013)

Scanning the post dates in these threads is a bit depressing. It's like one person leaving the room just before another enters. There never seems to be enough users to actually constitute a 'group'.


----------



## alinicole94 (Mar 17, 2013)

Any of you go to support groups? I was thinking about trying out my local one. Here's a list of ones in Jersey if anyone is interested: http://www.mededfund.org/NJgroups/anxiety.htm


----------



## Hyoobtoob (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd be interested! I'm from Bergen!


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, this is an old post.


----------



## LowSelfEsteem (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm From Roselle, NJ. Leaving the house might be a little hard though. To Many People, don't know what to say. Making friends is hard


----------



## LowSelfEsteem (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll always be on. There is no where for me to go but work and home


----------

